# Problème d'allumage sur un Performa 400



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2006)

Mes grands-parents possèdent toujours un vieux Mac Performa 400 qui jusqu'à peu servait à ma grand-mère, cet ordi était une sorte de machine à écrire pour elle, pas plus.

Voilà que depuis quelques jours, il refuse désespérément de s'allumer. Il s'allume en fait bien mais reste bloqué sur une disquette avec un point d'interrogation dedans. J'ai jeté un oeil, aucune disquette dans le lecteur. Je suppose que le disque a un problème, ou ?

Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est s'il y a un remède envisageable. Y a t-il quelque chose que l'on doit faire (genre un diagnostique de la machine ou quelque chose comme ça). Si c'est bien le disque, je suppose que c'est irréparable (à moins de changer le disque) ? Combien ça coûterait une estimation des dégâts dans un Apple Center ? Parce qu'elle y tient à cet ordi, elle n'a fait aucune sauvegarde pendant plusieurs années et elle a plein de documents dessus...

Merci si vous avez des pistes...


----------



## LC475 (18 Septembre 2006)

Télécharge l'image des disquettes de démarrage au bas de cette page :
http://macetcolle.free.fr/insta.html

Si ton Mac refuse de démarrer avec la disquette, il vaudra mieux faire appel à un membre du forum qu'à un Apple Center qui ne prendra pas en charge cette ancienne machine.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2006)

S'agit-il d'installer ou r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me ? Ou juste de voir si &#231;a boote ?

OK : je viens de relire, il s'agit juste des Utilitaires 1 et 2. Aucun soucis pour le DD donc, tu le confirmes ?

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Invité (18 Septembre 2006)

Tant que tu n'as pas essayé de démarrer avec une des D7, ça ne sert à rien d'infirmer ou confirmer.
Souvent c'est un problème soft, le dossier système n'est plus béni pour une raison quelconque, mais ça peut aussi être le DD qui est mort.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2006)

OK, je vais donc essayer ces disquettes et vous tiendrai au courant.

Encore merci.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Septembre 2006)

Bon, alors, les premiers essais sont pas bien concluants...

D&#233;j&#224;, j'ai pas ml gal&#233;r&#233; pour extraire les sit jusqu'au bout, en fait il faut le faire sous mac uniquement, puisqu'il y a des archives ensuite. Je l'ai fait sur mon mac mais je n'ai pas de lecteur disquette donc j'ai copi&#233; le tout sur une cl&#233; USB avant de transf&#233;rer le contenu sur la disquette d'un PC sous Windows.

Et apparemment, &#231;a ne suffit pas : quand je d"marrage avec la disquette, il me la rejette m&#233;chamment. 

J'ai vu sur la page qu'il faut ShrinkWrap, logiciel payant et uniquement sous Mac. Faut-il &#234;tre sous mac pour faire tout &#231;a ? Si oui, je suis coinc&#233;, je n'ai qu'un mac avec lecteur disquette, ce Performa.

Comment puis-je faire ?

EDIt : ah, des nouveaut&#233;s. On a retrouv&#233; la disquette nomm&#233;e "Utilitaires" livr&#233;e avec. Elle marche elle, un syst&#232;me boote et on a plusieurs programmes dont "SOS disques". Si on le choisit, le DD semble absent et on ne peut rien faire de sp&#233;cial. Quand je clique sur "ouvrir", j'ai une mention disant que le disque utilitaire est en cours d'utilisation ; je suppose que c'est la disquette. Sinon, dans Pr&#233;f&#232;rences, j'ai juste le clavier...

Et disque dur inaubible...

Voil&#224;, si vous avez des id&#233;es, donc.

EDIT : et quand j'essaye de r&#233;initialiser le syst&#232;me, j'ai un message d'erreur disant qu'il ne trouve aucun disque dur SCSI. Bon c'est clair l&#224; je suppose : le disque est mort ?


----------



## nicolasf (19 Septembre 2006)

Après réflexion et concertation avec mes grands-parents, ils ont accepté l'idée qu'il est mort et ils souhaitent le remplacer. Le nouveau sera sans doute un des premiers Imac, je pense ouvrir un sujet la dessus.

En attendant, j'ai un Performa pour qui veut. Je ne sais pas trop si ça se vend encore ces choses là et si oui, je n'ai aucune idée du prix...


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2006)

Ben tu vois bien, un Performa 200, c'est un processeur Motorola 68030 à 16Mz.
Généralement ça ne se vend pas très bien 
Mais pour un don ça peut partir.


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

Je pense que c'est simplement la pile de sauvegarde de la PRam qui est morte sur ce performa...


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai même pas pensé à ce problème de pile :rose:
Mais je crois me souvenir que mon ClassicII démarre sans pile, ou avec une pile morte. 
Et puis, là, quand il démarre sur disquette, Sos Disque ne voit pas le disque dur. Je ne sais pas si ça peut venir de la pile ça ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai même pas pensé à ce problème de pile :rose:
> Mais je crois me souvenir que mon ClassicII démarre sans pile, ou avec une pile morte.
> Et puis, là, quand il démarre sur disquette, Sos Disque ne voit pas le disque dur. Je ne sais pas si ça peut venir de la pile ça ?


 
J'ai déjà eu le cas de Performa qui refusaient de démarrer avec une pile morte... (mais aussi d'autres Macs qui s'en foute et dont le seul impact est une horloge qui se cale sur l'année 1904)


----------



## nicolasf (20 Septembre 2006)

Pourquoi dans ce cas le système sur disquette démarre ? Et pourquoi n'entend-on pas le disque ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Pourquoi dans ce cas le système sur disquette démarre ? Et pourquoi n'entend-on pas le disque ?



Ah pardon... je n'avais pas vu ce "détail".

En relisant lentement tout ce qui a été écrit, je crains effectivement que le disque dur ait rendu l'âme.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Septembre 2006)

OK, ça me semble logique aussi. 

Est-ce que cet ordi intéresserait quelqu'un ? Sachant que seul le disque semble mort, tout le reste semble fonctionner. Il tourne sans soucis jusque là depuis 1993 (pas mal quand même...). Si ça intéresse quelqu'un donc, qu'il me fasse signe.


----------



## ChrisErnst (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour NicoLinux

Avant de bazarder ton performa, ouvre-le et regarde si par hasard le Disque dur n'est pas débranché (la nappe par ex).
J'ai eu cela une fois dans mon Quadra ; les "micro trépidations" avaient débranché la nappe et plus rien ne marchait ! et ce brutalement en plein travail.

Ayant découvert ce truc, j'ai rebranché -> et pof tout a fonctionné à nouveau !  sans même la moindre perte d'une virgule.

Par ailleurs, cela ne coute rien de vérifier l'histoire de la pile ; cela aussi peut être l'origine de la panne.
Enfin, un disque dur SCSI, cela doit pouvoir se trouver encore ; voire être donné (même 1 DD externe : suffit le le sortir de la boite et le mettre ds le Mac (avec qques basculement de switch peut-être pour le faire devenir SCSI 0)

Voilà. Salut
C.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

ChrisErnst a dit:


> (m&#234;me 1 DD externe : suffit le le sortir de la boite et le mettre ds le Mac (avec qques basculement de switch peut-&#234;tre pour le faire devenir SCSI 0)



Ben nan, &#231;a, &#231;a ne marche pas avec un disque SCSI. En effet, mont&#233; en externe, il sont d&#233;barrass&#233;s des trois r&#233;sistances "peigne" qui assurent la terminaison lorsqu'ils sont mont&#233;s en interne. A moins d'avoir la chance que ces "peignes" soient exactement les m&#234;mes que ceux mont&#233;s sur le disque HS (m&#234;me &#233;cartement des broches), &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre assez coton d'en trouver.

Par ailleurs, de m&#233;moire, SCSI 0, c'est la carte m&#232;re, et il n'y a pas d'obligation pour le disque interne de porter le N° 1, bien que ce soit g&#233;n&#233;ralement le cas.


----------



## nicolasf (21 Septembre 2006)

Pour ne pas effectivement le condamner &#224; mort pour un cable d&#233;branch&#233;, j'ai voulu en avoir le coeur net, j'ai ouvert la b&#234;te (au passage, c'est impressionnant de constater qu'Apple savait d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'&#233;poque faire des ordis qui s'ouvraient hyper facilement) et j'ai regard&#233; le DD : rien de rien, il est parfaitement connect&#233;. D'ailleurs, comme il s'enl&#232;ve aussi tr&#232;s facilement (impressionant encore une fois, pas une vis &#224; d&#233;visser), je l'ai sorti, je l'ai un peu secou&#233; et remis. Au red&#233;marrage : rien de plus.

Donc &#224; mon avis, il est d&#233;finitivement mort.

Et pour le changer : ce que mes grands parents voulaient surtout, c'est avoir le contenu du disque. Donc ils pr&#233;f&#232;rent changer le matos par du plus r&#233;cent si ce n'est pas possible...


----------



## ChrisErnst (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour Pascal 77,
pour ce qui est du changement de DD scsi, je sais que cela commence à dater, mais il me revient en mémoire que mon Quadra (utilisé de 1994 à 2004) a été l'objet de plusieurs essais de DD scsi montés en place de l'original sans trop de pb. Il a terminé sa vie av 1 DD de 500 Mo qui n'avait demandé que qques bascules de Switches avec essais et erreurs  découlant + ou - des "décryptages" des documentations succintes fournies avec les DD !
 maintenant, si tu dis que les "résistances internes" posaient pb, je ne m'en souviens pas !!?
 
Pour ce qui est d'un DD qui ne tourne plus et qui devrait le faire au moins une fois encore pour rendre ses données, au risque de passer pour un sauvage  , il m'est arrivé de démarrer pdt plusieurs mois (au moins 3 ou 4) un Mac Plus sur un DD scsi externe (et pour cause) en étant obligé de donner un coup sous le disque à chaque fois sinon il ne "partait" pas. 
Je précise que le DD était posé SUR la tranche et que le coup était donné "sous" la tranche après que le disque soit sous tension !  :hein: 
 jusqu'à ce qu'il finisse -évidemment- par rendre l'âme un jour définitivement ! Cependant, j'ai ainsi eu largement l'occasion de récupérer mes données.

Enfin, Nico Linux ne dit rien de la pile ? A-t-elle été testée / remplacée ?

Allez ! Bon sauvetage !
 C.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ton aide ChrisErnst mais mes grands parents y connaissent trop peu pour ce genre de choses, et moi je n'ai absolument pas le temps de m'en occuper. Donc on choisit la facilit&#233; en changeant de machine, radical, mais efficace.

De plus, si la pile ne marche pas, pourquoi est-ce que tout, sauf le disque dur, fonctionne bien ?

Ca t'int&#233;resserait cet ordi ? La seule condition est de venir le chercher &#224; Gentilly. Mais sinon, il est &#224; toi.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ton aide ChrisErnst mais mes grands parents y connaissent trop peu pour ce genre de choses, et moi je n'ai absolument pas le temps de m'en occuper. Donc on choisit la facilit&#233; en changeant de machine, radical, mais efficace.

De plus, si la pile ne marche pas, pourquoi est-ce que tout, sauf le disque dur, fonctionne bien ?

Ca t'int&#233;resserait cet ordi ? La seule condition est de venir le chercher &#224; Gentilly. Mais sinon, il est &#224; toi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

ChrisErnst a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal 77,
> pour ce qui est du changement de DD scsi, je sais que cela commence à dater, mais il me revient en mémoire que mon Quadra (utilisé de 1994 à 2004) a été l'objet de plusieurs essais de DD scsi montés en place de l'original sans trop de pb. Il a terminé sa vie av 1 DD de 500 Mo qui n'avait demandé que qques bascules de Switches avec essais et erreurs  découlant + ou - des "décryptages" des documentations succintes fournies avec les DD !
> maintenant, si tu dis que les "résistances internes" posaient pb, je ne m'en souviens pas !!?



En fait, j'ai été confronté au problème inverse, ex DD interne qui devait devenir externe, et qui ne voulait rien savoir, tant que je n'avais pas ôté ces trois résistances. Mais il n'y a pas de raison que l'inverse ne soit pas valable. Ces résistances sont la terminaison interne de la chaîne SCSI (qui doit être terminée aux deux extrémités).


----------

